# Music by Saul Dzorelashvili 'Tolkien Related'



## Musician28 (Aug 14, 2012)

Hello everyone,

I wanted to share some of my Tolkien related works:

This one is called 'Galadriel's Song' composed and performed by myself.

[video=youtube;zBgl_mN4l3c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zBgl_mN4l3c[/video]

Will post more later on because of the limit of 1 video for each post.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Aug 15, 2012)

Very beautiful! :*up:*up:*up


----------



## Musician28 (Aug 15, 2012)

Glad you enjoyed it, here is another work.

The Realm of the Sindarin Elves

[video=youtube;bK_e53gMehQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bK_e53gMehQ[/video]


----------

